# [PPC] Gentoo 2004.1 su ibookg4

## starter

Salve, ho da poco installato gentoo\ppc sul mio ibook G4 ed tutto è andato abbastanza liscio, tutti i miei problemi sorgono quando devo installareil bootloader  Yaboot.

Ho provato ad eseguire yabootconf all'interno dell'installazione, ma come pensavo mi da errore (non trova la partizione di bootstrap (hda2 nel mio caso).

Poi (in base a quello che si legge qualche post + giù) l'esecuzione di yabootconfig va fatto "all' esterno" di chroot, ma anche quì mi da un errore (praticamente non trova nessus file o  directory).

Qualcuno sa come potrei risolvere questa disgustosa situazione?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## silian87

```
yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo
```

Devi farlo fuori da chroot. Ho chiamato gentoo il punto di mount della partizione di linux.

A proposito, benvenuto!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Se per caso avessi risolto, metti il TAG [risolto] nel titolo del messaggio e faccelo sapere   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## starter

..ho risolto solo in parte...ho dato il comando "yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo" e tutto va a buon fine, però quando rebootto il sistema inizia a caricare il kernel ma subito dopo mi da un kernel panic ecco l'errore:

VFS: cannot open root device "hda6" or 03:06

pleace append a correct "root=" boot option

e adesso???...non sò dove sbattere la testa!!!!

(non è che per caso è un problema del file yaboot.conf???)

Grazie a tutti!!!!!

----------

## shev

 *starter wrote:*   

> e adesso???...non sò dove sbattere la testa!!!!
> 
> (non è che per caso è un problema del file yaboot.conf???)

 

Può essere, come può essere che non hai compilato il supporto per il filesystem della tua partizione di root built-in ma come modulo (in altre parole: se usi ext3 metti ext3 NON come modulo del kernel ma built-in).

Postaci pure il tuo yaboot.conf e l'fstab che vediamo se quelli sono a posto.

----------

## starter

Salve, eccovi innanzi tutto il file di configurazione di yaboot:

boot=/dev/hda2

device=hd:

partition=6

root=/dev/hda6

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

image=/boot/vmlinux

label=Linux

read-only

Ecco invece fstab:

/dev/hda6     /boot     ext2   noauto,noatime

/dev/hda6     /             ext3   noatime

/dev/hda3     none     swap   sw

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660  noauto,ro

none       /proc        proc             defaults

none       /dev/shm       tmpfs     defaults

per quanto riguarda il kernel, l'estenzione per il supporto ext3 è apposto, l'avevo build-in non come modulo.

Grazie per il vs aiuto!!

----------

## shev

Hai attivato nel kernel questa opzione:

```
Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> Probe internal ATA/100
```

?

Prova ad aggiungere anche questa riga nel tuo yaboot.conf:

sysmap=/boot/System.map

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *starter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco invece fstab:
> 
> /dev/hda6     /boot     ext2   noauto,noatime
> ...

 

ehm, scusa, ma questo e' un errore di battitura o il tuo fstab e' messo proprio cosi?

altrimenti e' logico che non funziona   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> ehm, scusa, ma questo e' un errore di battitura o il tuo fstab e' messo proprio cosi?
> 
> 

 

In effetti mancano le due colonne finali:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            ro,noatime              1 1

/dev/hda5               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

```

----------

## Jean Vertigo

non solo,

vedo che hda6 e' montato in 2 punti differenti, quindi su hda6 o ha la partizione di boot o la root   :Wink: 

----------

## starter

Si avete capito bene...fstab è propio così!

Adesso provo le modifiche che mi avete suggerito...

vi faccio sapere......

----------

## starter

..ecco ho inserito la stringa "sysmap=/boot/System.map" nel file yaboot.conf, adesso per confermare le modifiche dovrei eseguire "ybin -v" ma mi dice di inserire le opzioni "boot=/dev/hda2"...con tale opzioni il comando finale è "ybin -v /dev/hda2" (hda2 è la mia partizione di bootstrap), ma non mi accetta le modifiche...qualcuno sà il perchè?

----------

## shev

 *starter wrote:*   

> per confermare le modifiche dovrei eseguire "ybin -v" ma mi dice di inserire le opzioni "boot=/dev/hda2"...con tale opzioni il comando finale è "ybin -v /dev/hda2"

 

Dovresti postarci l'output esatto dell'errore, oltre che dirci con esattezza che modifiche hai fatto e che comandi hai dato. Per esempio, hai modificato solo yaboot.conf o hai sistemato anche fstab?

----------

## starter

...scusate per il ritardo...

allora le modifiche da me appartate sono state fatte solo al file yaboot.conf aggiungendo la linea "sysmap=/boot/System.map".

dopo per confermare le modiche ho impartito il comando "ybin -v" ma eccovi  l'errore:

ybin: you must specify the device for bootstrap partition (ie: boot=/dev/hdaX)

ybin: try 'ybin --help' for more information 

allora io ho ridato il comando con questa sintassi:

ybin -v boot=/dev/hda6 

ma mi ritorna un'altro errore:

try 'ybin --help' for more information

tutto questo premettendo che la mia versione di yaboot è la 1.3.11

----------

## shev

 *starter wrote:*   

> allora io ho ridato il comando con questa sintassi:
> 
> ybin -v boot=/dev/hda6 
> 
> 

 

A parte il fatto che la partizione di bootstrap devi metterla nel file yaboot.conf (boot=/dev/hdaX...), ma hai creato la partizione di boostrap come dice chiaramente la guida all'installazione? Perchè prima avevi scritto che hda6 è la tua partizione di root, che non è e non deve essere la stessa della partizione di bootstrap. Prova a postarci con attenzione e precisione il tuo fstab, le partizioni che hai creato e il tuo yaboot.conf.

Mi raccomando, riportali correttamente, perchè ogni due post riporti info diverse (dici che la partizione di boostrap è hda2, poi quando te la chiede ybin gli passi hda6 che in altro post indicavi come root, etc...)

Altrimenti copia pari pari lo yaboot.conf che è riportato sulla guida d'installazione per ppc di gentoo, sostituendo dove opportuno le informazioni sul tuo sistema (boot sarà /dev/hda2, root /dev/hda6 e così via)

----------

